# Coat change?!



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

First, that is one of the cutest stinking things I've ever seen!!

Second, most coat changes on are complete by one year old. So, if he's under year it could still change, I think, but it would have already started. Meaning, if he's still super soft, I doubt it will make a complete 180. It will probably stay very soft. : ) If he's over a year, it will probably stay exactly the same! For most of his adult life, at least. I know sometimes they change a bit during the golden years.

What is that pumpkin's name?


----------



## Spindrift (Sep 3, 2011)

I wish I knew for sure how old he was, but I guess there's no real way to tell huh? The rescue organization said he was 1-2 years but when he went to the vet she said he definitely seems more like 1 year....but maybe he is even younger? He is very puppy like.....at the same time he has an extremely mellow disposition which is one of the biggest reasons why I was so drawn to him. He will mold to your body and you can hold him for hours. Not high strung at all. He is an absolute doll. I hope his coat doesn't change much!!

As for his name......I still haven't decided!!! I keep calling him different things but I can't make up my mind. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I just wanted to say hi and tell how adorable he is! This is a great place and the people here are so nice and very knowledable. You're gonna love it.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

So very cute. I am still waiting for my 9 month old to go through a coat change. She did at 5 1/2 months go through a matting period where she was combed 2x daily & would have little mats. But maybe she will when she goes through a heat cycle.

I think if the dog is between 1-2 that he/she might have already gone through the change.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

He is very cute. It is helpful to know what the other breed(s) might be as well, as there can be a hazy area as to when those breeds mature and drop their puppy coat as well. 

However, you got him from a rescue, and I'm going to assume he was shaved there, as his coat is quite short in these pics, probably from matting? Correct me if I'm assuming too much, but you can probably bet that if he was matted enough to need stripping all the way down at roughly a year old, the coat change was probably what initiated the matting in the first place. Without brushing, it only takes a couple of weeks for a changing coat to get so tightly matted it's past the point of no return and has to be shaved off, especially in very soft coats. So he's probably cleared that hurdle.

From personal experience of mixes in the grooming shop, his size, build, and the fact that you say he has very soft silky hair with a bit of a curl, my guess is that he's a Maltese/Poo. They can vary, of course, but many of them look like he does.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

He is a very cute mix, I have to say that.

From all the research I have done about poodles and coat changes, I think he is past the age of coat changes. But I agree that if anything does change, I think he'll still be soft.

He looks really leggy, is he? I just love that picture of him sitting! Start a new thread with more pictures and maybe we can all help you find the perfect name!


----------



## Spindrift (Sep 3, 2011)

I saw a photo of him when he was first rescued and he was totally unrecognizable. His hair was very long and completely matted. He looked like an entirely different dog. But couldn't that have happened before the coat change? He simply wasn't cared for and it seemed he had been on the streets for a while.

I do wonder what he is mixed with. The photos don't show it very well but his legs are pretty long as is his neck. He looks like a lamb. He can run like a deer!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

He is quite beautiful! Post some more pix so we can help with the name. How wonderful that he is laid back...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

He is totally poodle, look at those legs and that sweet face. His hair could stay silky and soft, since whites and creams are known for softer coats, but I don't think you will have to worry about coat change at 1 year. The only thing that's going to change his coat now is diet and allergies if he gets them.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, I think I was a little off about the age of coat change, it can happen a little later. But at over a year I still think he would've at least started his change.

For a name, how about Pumpkin? You can even dye him orange for Halloween! : P He reminds me of one with that big apple-forehead. Maybe Apple? Or, he looks like a Coconut! Hahaha Can you tell I like food? : P My pup, Lumi, is named after snow (she'll be white, someday!). Some runner-ups for names were Kayi (drifting snow), Shiya (snow at dawn), and Talini (snow angels!). Here's a page with a TON of names!

Thousands of NAMES for your dog, horse, cat, pet or child from Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia -


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am wondering about my dog Swizzle. I have not noticed any change in his coat. I comb him and he occasionally has a knot or two and that is it. I would notice if he went through a coat change wouldn't I? (Swizzle is an 11 month old toy.)


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

Very Cute Pup! I think Dexter is fitting for the name!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I asked my groomer if she thought Swizzle has gone through his coat change. She said he has not. (She breeds toy poodles.) She said every dog she has seen has gone through a coat change by age 3. I guess I will just have to wait and see about Swizzle. His coat is soft. I would like it to be a little harsher so I can try more fun cuts on him. I guess I will just have to wait and see. Your new puppy is so cute - he looks like a sweetie.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

He's beyond adorable. He has one of those faces--you want to go up and hug the little fella.  

My disheveled little white rescue was called, "_Lord Byron_." I figured he _earned _that name after his ordeal.


----------

